# Vaping bucket list



## Raindance (1/5/17)

If you could choose any device, (mod, batteries and topper) right now, and money was not an issue, what would it be?

A serious question, and rather difficult to answer as even as I am typing this the option leaves me indecisive... If all vape setups cost R9.99, what would you choose?

At this moment-
Mod: Therion 75C.
Batteries: Samsung 30Q x 2.
Topper: OBS Engine Nano.

That is it for now, tomorrow?, who knows...

What is on your "vaping bucket list"? (Based on what is on the market right now.)

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## andro (1/5/17)

For me sx550 g class . And even if i can afford it look like no vendor stock it in za


----------



## Cor (1/5/17)

the mod i have thanx to uncle @Rob Fisher 

mod:Asmodus Ohmsmuim kodama stabwood
Topperetri sxk clone 22mm ime getting on wensday
Batteries:1x samsung 30Q

So come wensday i would have my perfect setup.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (1/5/17)

Cor said:


> the mod i have thanx to uncle @Rob Fisher
> 
> mod:Asmodus Ohmsmuim kodama stabwood
> Topperetri sxk clone 22mm ime getting on wensday
> ...


I can only imagine your anticipation! Sounds awesome!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/17)

Nice thread @Raindance

I would go for a silver/black Billet Box - I think they call that colour option "Piebald" (although the naming of the BBs does confuse me a bit and I haven't quite worked it out yet. lol)

Just because I would like to see what the BB owners are on about

I have a feeling it will suit my style of vaping (medium/lowish power restrictive lung hit)
Also, if I like it - it will be a fantastic all in one for me.

One like this:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (1/5/17)

Silver said:


> Nice thread @Raindance
> 
> I would go for a silver/black Billet Box - I think they call that colour option "Piebald"
> 
> ...


The BB's also feature high on my rather indecisive mind as well. They do look great and all the options make them a gadget freaks dream come true. Great choice in my opinion!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (1/5/17)

Raindance said:


> If you could choose any device, (mod, batteries and topper) right now, and money was not an issue, what would it be?
> 
> A serious question, and rather difficult to answer as even as I am typing this the option leaves me indecisive... If all vape setups cost R9.99, what would you choose?
> 
> ...


Almost forgot, that OBS would also need a custom @hands drip tip to round it off. All for R9.99 lol!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (1/5/17)

If I won a competition and the prize was a mod and atty of my choice - with the stipulation that I had to actually use it - I would be in a serious quandary. I'm inclined to say the Noisy Cricket II as that strikes me as being a good reliable simple no-nonsense mod. I would then take another Hadaly, doesn't matter whether it's authentic or clone. But the two don't really go together for me. I like the Hadaly at 25W and am not sure I could get that low on the NC2, with it not having wattage control and all. So I'd probably go Hadaly and then any decent single or dual 18650 wattage control mod. Just as long as it was reliable and durable, and didn't have problems like a funky 510 connector, it would be fine. I am easy to please. 

Of course, if I was allowed to sell the prize, I'd take the most expensive mod and atty ever, sell them, buy a Hadaly clone and a Pico Dual or somesuch, and then spend the rest on concentrates. 

For batts, I'd go with pinkies. I don't do high watts so I don't need 30A batts. mAh ftw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (1/5/17)

For me it'd be a Reo P67 with a Hadaly. Can't wait for the next batch of P67s to go on sale!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR (1/5/17)

I would certainly go with a complete setup from "The Armor Mods",
Atty would be the squonk ready Armor V1.0 RDA


hosted on the to-be-released Armor mechanical squonker

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45 (1/5/17)

Two mods always appealed to me. The arctic dolphin Adonis and the black rose v1 @Rob Fisher owned. The look is the best I've seen. Tank wise I would love either a kayfun v5 or miniv3 for MTL. But mostly I'd probably take the ESG skyline with the MTL deck option. Sitting on the black rose

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/5/17)

Huffapuff said:


> For me it'd be a Reo P67 with a Hadaly. Can't wait for the next batch of P67s to go on sale!



Best setup one can ever own brother.
The P67 is one amazing mod and one that will never give you any issues (you can even swim with the thing without worrying it will get damaged - although i dont recommend doing that )

Also its a timeless piece.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (1/5/17)

Seeing that I already have my Reo Grand and O16 combo, well two of them 

I'll go for a Ratblack BB and exo 



.....and then all the tube mechs in the world

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (1/5/17)

1. Buy more concentrates.
2. Buy more concentrates.
3. Buy more concentrates.
4. ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/5/17)

zadiac said:


> 1. Buy more concentrates.
> 2. Buy more concentrates.
> 3. Buy more concentrates.
> 4. ...



Defiantly @zadiac , gear wise im pretty content at the momemt.
But one can never have enough concentrates.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## GerritVisagie (1/5/17)

KZOR said:


> I would certainly go with a complete setup from "The Armor Mods",
> Atty would be the squonk ready Armor V1.0 RDA
> View attachment 93222
> 
> ...



Make that 2 Kzor!!
WOW that's pretty


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (1/5/17)

My bucket list although not pertinent to the topic is to stop buying mods and atties. 
I have over 11 working mods all with atties and I would like to stop...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/17)

I want a Geppetto and a NarBA! NarBA on it's way... need a Geppetto!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (1/5/17)

I see we all have one thing in common, we need a rather large bucket to serve our bucked list requirements. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905 (1/5/17)

If I could...a black Therion 166 with carbon fibre door and my black goon on top,that would be heaven to me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (1/5/17)

Jp1905 said:


> If I could...a black Therion 166 with carbon fibre door and my black goon on top,that would be heaven to me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those Therion's are simply awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (1/5/17)

Raindance said:


> Those Therion's are simply awesome!



To me that is the Rolls Royce of vaping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (2/5/17)

andro said:


> For me sx550 g class . And even if i can afford it look like no vendor stock it in za


@The eCigStore has them in stock

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## andro (2/5/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> @The eCigStore has them in stock


check with them but they havent . Told me to preorder . But preorder doesnt exist on their site . Now just waiting to see when they will be in stock . But thanks for the input


----------



## Quentin (2/5/17)

Mine for a long time has been a stab wood mod, which I have now gotten. I actually haven't used it because I didn't have an RTA that I thought was suitable for it. I now have a Sherman and then on the way as well is Sector One Vapors NXS with Ultem Nano kit! 

So my bucket list has now shifted to a BB, just because I've vaped one and it was instant love! I will one day get one for RRP on the BB website if PayPal doesn't trap us! @Rob Fisher

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (2/5/17)

BB with exo and integrated drip tip! And some moisture protectors!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF (2/5/17)

Andre said:


> BB with exo and integrated drip tip! And some moisture protectors!


Yup I am happy with my setup(s) ATM but I think if anything it would be a BB.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (2/5/17)

andro said:


> check with them but they havent . Told me to preorder . But preorder doesnt exist on their site . Now just waiting to see when they will be in stock . But thanks for the input


I was there yesterday, they have the black with black leather and the silver with brown leather in stock, they're expecting the carbon fiber in some time this week


----------



## andro (2/5/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> I was there yesterday, they have the black with black leather and the silver with brown leather in stock, they're expecting the carbon fiber in some time this week


Thats fantastic new . Thanks


----------



## boxerulez (2/5/17)

Silver said:


> Nice thread @Raindance
> 
> I would go for a silver/black Billet Box - I think they call that colour option "Piebald" (although the naming of the BBs does confuse me a bit and I haven't quite worked it out yet. lol)
> 
> ...


Well, its definitelynot R9.99 but sir vape still has the clones ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (2/5/17)

Gear wise for some time the only thing left on my list was a Hellfire Shadow (I took it off the list 2-3 weeks ago). So there is nothing on it at all gear wise. But later this year I'll buy another 10 liters of VG and add 2 liters of PG to the order. Otherwise I'm good to go for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (2/5/17)

Spydro said:


> Gear wise for some time the only thing left on my list was a Hellfire Shadow (I took it off the list 2-3 weeks ago). So there is nothing on it at all gear wise. But later this year I'll buy another 10 liters of VG and add 2 liters of PG to the order. Otherwise I'm good to go for a long time.


@Spydro, a number of your latest posts have shared the same sentiment. (Yes i noticed, no I'm not a stalker...) I think many of us would love to reach a state of contentment with what we have and thereby halt our decent down the proverbial rabbit hole. However, as soon as i reach that point, something always comes to the market that sets that free fall in motion again.

Regards

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## William Vermaak (2/5/17)

Currently I'm very happy with the hardware I've got so nothing really on the wish list except... like @Silver I wanna give one of those BBs a try. Until the Sirs get stock again I'm kind of funneling my hardware budget into DIY. Once you start there's no turning back I'm afraid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (2/5/17)

Raindance said:


> @Spydro, a number of your latest posts have shared the same sentiment. (Yes i noticed, no I'm not a stalker...) I think many of us would love to reach a state of contentment with what we have and thereby halt our decent down the proverbial rabbit hole. However, as soon as i reach that point, something always comes to the market that sets that free fall in motion again.
> 
> Regards



I've played that game over the years @Raindance ... many people do. So we're in the majority rather than the minority I suppose. But I was already very content with way more than enough gear to take me to my last day... and had been content for a long time (32 Reos & over 2 times that many quality BF RDA's for them). But when I joined this forum in March 2016 I found that the main flow here was regulated gear running tanks and drippers more than my preferred mechs. So in support I dove in, bought a bunch of TC mods and many times that many tanks/drippers. I don't have any regrets with the TC mods I've bought except the Lead Sled. I only use a few of them off and on now though. But far more of the tanks/drippers right out of the box were less than stellar or pure junk than those that were not. IE, I have a large bone yard of gear bought since I came here that I didn't use at all or used very little and will never use them again. So I have all but stopped buying any gear and am well on the way to not buying anymore of it at all again. With that I expect my activity here will fade since I don't expect I'll have much input on gear I don't use and gear I won't support.


----------



## Raindance (3/5/17)

Spydro said:


> I've played that game over the years @Raindance ... many people do. So we're in the majority rather than the minority I suppose. But I was already very content with way more than enough gear to take me to my last day... and had been content for a long time (32 Reos & over 2 times that many quality BF RDA's for them). But when I joined this forum in March 2016 I found that the main flow here was regulated gear running tanks and drippers more than my preferred mechs. So in support I dove in, bought a bunch of TC mods and many times that many tanks/drippers. I don't have any regrets with the TC mods I've bought except the Lead Sled. I only use a few of them off and on now though. But far more of the tanks/drippers right out of the box were less than stellar or pure junk than those that were not. IE, I have a large bone yard of gear bought since I came here that I didn't use at all or used very little and will never use them again. So I have all but stopped buying any gear and am well on the way to not buying anymore of it at all again. With that I expect my activity here will fade since I don't expect I'll have much input on gear I don't use and gear I won't support.


Reading that, my bucket list just grew by a REO and OL16(?) topper... If only I could MTL without coughing my lungs out. It does seem however that every self respecting vaper does need to own or at least have owned one of these. A right of passage of sorts.

There is a rather active REO community on here, so with 32 of these I'm sure there will still be plenty here for you to participate in.

Regards


----------



## Moey_Ismail (3/5/17)

Raindance said:


> Reading that, my bucket list just grew by a REO and OL16(?) topper... If only I could MTL without coughing my lungs out. It does seem however that every self respecting vaper does need to own or at least have owned one of these. A right of passage of sorts.
> 
> There is a rather active REO community on here, so with 32 of these I'm sure there will still be plenty here for you to participate in.
> 
> Regards


OL16 is really versatile, from a great MTL to a near perfect restricted DTL. I may have 1 going on sale soon to make place for the Armor 1.0 on my Reo P67


----------



## Spydro (3/5/17)

Raindance said:


> Reading that, my bucket list just grew by a REO and OL16(?) topper... If only I could MTL without coughing my lungs out. It does seem however that every self respecting vaper does need to own or at least have owned one of these. A right of passage of sorts.
> 
> There is a rather active REO community on here, so with 32 of these I'm sure there will still be plenty here for you to participate in.
> 
> Regards



I've never done MTL, I only do long DLH's. I have four authentic O-16's I run dual builds in, and love them. As is they are a restricted lung draw wide open. But with as versatile as they are for builds even with restricted air you can get a great vape with massive flavor and plenty of vapor from them. It would be easy enough to open them up for non restricted draws as well, but I never bothered to do so on mine. The authentic O-16's were well worth their price of admission to me. Some like their clones but I will not buy or support clones. 

Here's all four of them on four of my Reo Mini 1.0's that I actually bought them for to have a compact combination that would be hard to impossible to beat IMO.



Two of them on two of my Reo P67's...



For DLH's on a Reo if you could get your hands on a Nuppin' you'd be in seventh heaven. (I have 8 of them).

The Reo community here is very small compared to what it was on Robert's Reoville before he shut it down. Some Reo folks here are active (mostly in the "picture" threads). But some Reo users have also come and gone and some have mostly stopped using their Reos since I joined the forum. I support Reos so will have input if there are active threads going about them to reply to. This forum's see's far more gear driven activity for gear other than Reos. Reos may not be for everybody, but after buying/trying a hellofalot of other gear Reos became my end game years ago. I'll maybe have some input in some of the general threads as well. I also don't have as much computer time now as I did with new issues I have to deal with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (3/5/17)

Raindance said:


> If you could choose any device, (mod, batteries and topper) right now, and money was not an issue, what would it be?
> 
> A serious question, and rather difficult to answer as even as I am typing this the option leaves me indecisive... If all vape setups cost R9.99, what would you choose?
> 
> ...


The Skyline RTA, SX mini G class,and as a guilty pleasure an authentic Hammer of the Gods mech.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

